# washing clothes in greek



## larshgf

How do you say "I wash my shirt in the washing machine" or "I machine wash my shirt"

To wash in a machine is called βάζω [1] πλυντήριο [2]

- but where do the put the clothes-part: in position 1 or 2?
- βάζω το πουκάμισο στο πλυντήριο?
- βάζω στο πλυντήριο το πουκάμισο?

and do you need to use σε in the above sentences? Examples are very welcome, thank you!

Lars

PS If somebody have other Greek peculiarities with the concept "wash" they are most welcome


----------



## Perseas

larshgf said:


> How do you say "I wash my shirt in the washing machine" or "I machine wash my shirt"
> 
> To wash in a machine is called βάζω [1] πλυντήριο [2]
> 
> - but where do the put the clothes-part: in position 1 or 2?
> - βάζω το πουκάμισο στο πλυντήριο?
> - βάζω στο πλυντήριο το πουκάμισο?


Both sentences are possible. As they are without context, I'd prefer the first one, but depending on circumstances you could use the second one as well.


----------



## larshgf

Perseas said:


> Both sentences are possible. As they are without context, I'd prefer the first one, but depending on circumstances you could use the second one as well.


Thank you very much Perseas!


----------



## sotos

larshgf said:


> PS If somebody have other Greek peculiarities with the concept "wash" they are most welcome



Κάνω μπουγάδα.


----------



## Andrious

also
Βάζω πλυντήριο. Πλένω.


----------



## Helleno File

> PS If somebody have other Greek peculiarities with the concept "wash" they are most welcome


Hi Lars,

The idea of washing has also kept me busy at times! The word washing in English can mean the action, "πλύσιμο" , as in έχω πλύσιμο να κάνω. It also means what gets washed. If you are talking about what is going to be washed it's τα άπλυτα [ρούχα]. Put the washing in the machine = βαλ' τα άπλυτα στο πλυντήριο. But if it has been washed, Bring the washing in = φερ' τα πλυμένα μέσα. Very clever! And an example of different past stems for positive and negative.

I first saw the word πλυντήριο written on the side of vans in Greek holiday resorts taking sheets etc. to and from hotels to the _laundry_. I then learnt it meant a place where washing is done and therefore washing machine and πλυντήριο πιάτων, dishwasher.

It also took me a while to get used to the idea that in Greece to clean your teeth it's πλένω τα δόντια μου, not καθαρίζω!

Tony


----------



## Αγγελος

A more detailed explanation is perhaps in order.
Βάζω means, of course, 'put'. In "βάζω το πουκάμισο στο πλυντήριο" or, perhaps slightly less idiomatically, "βάζω στο πλυντήριο το πουκάμισο", it has its literal meaning: "I put the shirt in the washing machine". It need not mean that I shall actually wash it right away. To express that you usually machine-wash your shirt or that this is what you are doing at this moment, you say πλένω το πουκάμισό μου στο πλυντήριο (as opposed to στο χέρι,'by hand'.)
But, just like 'put' in English, βάζω has a good many other uses. "Βάζω πουκάμισο" e.g. means "I put a shirt _on_". "Βάζω μπρος (το αυτοκίνητο)" means "I start (the car)". "Βάζω μουσική" means "I switch on some music". Analogously, "βάζω πλυντήριο" simply means "I turn on the washing machine", i.e. "I do my laundry (in a washing machine)". We also say "βάζω μπουγάδα" or "βάζω πλύση" , which just means "I do my laundry" (not necessarily in a washing machine; those two expressions are much older than washing machines!)
Πλύση is a somewhat old-fashioned word for 'laundry' (it also means 'gastric lavage', and 'brainwashing' has been rendered as πλύση εγκεφάλου.) Πλύσιμο is the usual word for the act of washing oneself, dishes, clothes or just about anything, including one's own teeth. Πλυσταριό is a laundry room, traditionally situated outside the house or, in apartment buildings, on the flat roof (so you can hang out the washing on the roof!) Πλύστρα is a washer woman, one who was hired by the day to wash clothes by hand, and it has a very negative connotation, much like 'charwoman' in English.
Άπλυτος, as an adjective, means 'unwashed'. Tα άπλυτα, as a noun, means 'dirty laundry', and figuratively one's shameful secrets.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks, Άγγελος, for lots of interesting examples new to me. I've had to have an ear lavage recently for excess wax.  Is that πλύση αφτιού/αφτιών?

I could have added above πλυντήριο αυτοκινήτων, car wash.

Tony


----------



## Αγγελος

Helleno File said:


> I've had to have an ear lavage recently for excess wax.  Is that πλύση αφτιού/αφτιών?



There is a medical term διακλυσμός (cf. κλύσμα = enema, κατακλυσμός = flood, especially Noah's) for that, which I have personally never actually heard used.
But πλύση, or the plural form πλύσεις, is commonly used of any ablution for medical/hygienic reasons, even with mouthwash. E.g. Είχαν κοκκινίσει τα μάτια μου και μου είπαν να κάνω πλύσεις με βορικό οξύ. It doesn't have to be as drastic as πλύση στομάχου = gastric lavage!


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks Αγγελος for a really helpful explanation. A quick web search brings up διακλυσμός for eyes, ears and gynaecology. It looks a bit technical as you suggest so I'll stick to πλύση/-εις. Hopefully I won't need it! BTW I think boric acid is now "disapproved" for eyes in the UK! 

Tony


----------



## Andrious

Another option would be "καθαρισμός αυτιών", when it comes to ears. I think I´d prefer this one.


----------

